# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Touch creature, Talya Stein Rochlin

## Airicist

steintalya.com

youtube.com/TalulaStein

vimeo.com/user13951138

----------


## Airicist

It's Alive. Touch creature in ITP Show
May 23, 2014




> User testing Touch creature.
> Read more at: steintalya.com/itp

----------

